# LR/Mogrify 2 Border Size Changes



## zain (May 7, 2013)

I am having a problem with the border size changing between photo to photo. I am trying to export a series of 20+ photos and some of the borders plus my watermark turn out the way I want it to and other, well, not so much.

I have read many threads about the watermark size changing, but that's not my case here. The bottom border seems to change a lot. I set my borders so that it is 20px on top-left-right and 200px on bottowm. I did this so I can put my watermark in the bottom border. Sometimes the bottom border looks like it was doubled or even tripled in size.

Any ideas?


TIA,
Zain


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

In your export settings do you specify a fixed size for the exported file (i.e. do you have "Resize to Fit" checked, and a pixel dimension specified)? If you do, then the border should always appear the same constant size....however if you don't resize on export then the border (being a fixed size) will present the appearance of being a different size when the pixel dimensions of the image vary. 

For example, on an image with a vertical dimension of 2000px the border of 200px would be one tenth the height of the image......but on a heavily cropped image with a vertical dimension of only 1000px then the border of 200px would be one fifth the height of the image, i.e. it would appear to be twice the size. Could this be the problem? If not then a screenshot of your export settings would be useful.


----------



## zain (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply and the warm welcome!

I think what you have explained seems very logical and that is probably what is going on. If you have a look at the following three images, you can see exactly what I am talking about. The first image is how I would like it to be for all of my exports. The second image you can see how the border appears to be much larger and the third image the border appears to be smaller.




Is there a way to get some better consistancy with this? I would really hate to have to make changes on every export to get the images to appear "right."


TIA Again,
Zain


***Edit: Oh yeah, I do not have any resizing options being made. I did, however, try exporting keeping with a maximum file size of 10MB but I also tried exporting with that feature off and it made zero difference.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2013)

Using "Limit File Size" won't make any difference to your problem. There are two possible suggestions:

1. Use the "Resize to Fit" option and select a pixel dimension that will give you a consistent vertical height. This is what I do when I know the exact resolution of the device that I'm exporting for, e.g. photo frame, iPad, iPhone.

2. If that is not possible, or at least not ideal (especially if you just want to export using the full cropped dimensions of the image), experiment with the percentage options when setting the border sizes. That would at least provide a more consistent look to the borders when viewing full screen.


----------



## zain (May 7, 2013)

Okay, that would make sense and be easy to do. I only plan to frame/watermark images I share on the book of face. I upload max resolution and file size to my website, I figure since smugmug offers unlimited storage, why not.

Anywho, thanks for the assistance, Jim


-Zain


----------

